# PlacidCasual's Workshop Build with Photos



## PlacidCasual (24 Jun 2018)

Hi Peeps

I've nearly completely finished my workshop after a year of working on it. It was water tight in about 2 weeks but the cladding, painting etc is the bit that dragged on, particularly as I was having to use it for various things the whole time. Just waiting for electrics now and then I'm done.

Clearing the brambles.






Getting rid of a stump.





Base ready to go.





Base and first block work.





Blockwork compelted.





Framing underway.





Rafter, doors and windows.





Felting midway.





The swine that was fitting the drip edge.





Panoramic of complete roof don't know how it will show.





Cladding underway.





Some tastefully done icicles. Although they do show the drip edge off nicely.





Nearing the end, walls and ceiling painted.





My first workbench, I'll do a thread on that later.


----------



## MusicMan (24 Jun 2018)

That's a nice job and will give you years of satisfaction.

Keith


----------



## Elsmorian (24 Jun 2018)

This looks like a great space, I really like the windows all the way round, lots of light and it looks great!

Will you be insulating it at all do you think?

I am at a similar point with mine, shell is built but now finding an electrician to run power to it, and reading all the threads on here to workout cable and circuit sizing!!


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (24 Jun 2018)

Great job, will be worth the wait :wink: 

Obi Wan ccasion5:


----------



## PlacidCasual (24 Jun 2018)

Yeah I’m really pleased with it. It’s about 3m by 6m so I can comfortably swing a 2.4m 2by4 around if I’m careful. I have no plans to insulate at present. Once I have electrics I’ll use a dehumidifier to control the humidity in the winter. Maybe a frost thermostated heater too. Got a few machines in there, a planer thicknesses, a bandsaw, a chip extractor and a small bench drill. More than enough for the kind of projects I have planned. Current items is an A frame chicken house to replace the current one..


----------



## E-wan (24 Jun 2018)

If you are wanting to use a dehumidifier look for a desiccant type. This will work at low temperatures where is the ones based on a refrigeration element wont.

Ewan


PlacidCasual":3u2vgvaa said:


> Yeah I’m really pleased with it. It’s about 3m by 6m so I can comfortably swing a 2.4m 2by4 around if I’m careful. I have no plans to insulate at present. Once I have electrics I’ll use a dehumidifier to control the humidity in the winter. Maybe a frost thermostated heater too. Got a few machines in there, a planer thicknesses, a bandsaw, a chip extractor and a small bench drill. More than enough for the kind of projects I have planned. Current items is an A frame chicken house to replace the current one..



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

